# March Photo Contest



## Ivyacres

Sophieanne has chosen the theme for March* "**If my dog had a job, he/she would be....." *

Share a photo of your dog doing a job and post what the job is (before or after the pic). Everyone has great pics of their dogs in different poses/situations, the job can be anything from guarding people food on the counter to toy boss or anything that the imagination comes up with. It's a fun theme with so many possibilities. 



Entries will be accepted until Thursday, March 21st, please, one entry per membership.As always you must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!

 Here is an example picture from Sophieanne


Sassy as a rocking horse stunt double.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations Sophieanne, fun theme for March!


----------



## Neeko13

Congrats!!!! Sounds like an awesome theme!!!!


----------



## Wendy427

*Lawn Chair Model!*

Lawn Chair Model ?


----------



## swishywagga

Congratulations sophieanne, looking forward to seeing lots of great photos!.


----------



## Atis

*Environmentalist and his supervisor*

JP (black lab/golden) would be an environmentalist. His primary job whenever we go to the beach is to make sure that anything that doesn't belong under the water gets removed. He worked on this tire for almost a 1/2 hour before he dragged it fully on to the beach. David (golden) would be his supervisor.


----------



## Laurie

Ledger would be a sports wear model!!


----------



## Ivyacres

This contest is off to a great start!


----------



## Ivyacres

The weekend is here, hope we get lots of entries.


----------



## Peri29

HOW TO DIG A HOLE!!
Terry the teacher, Jerry the student!!


----------



## ceegee

My dog would be a landscaping assistant. Here is Ruby, shredding sticks in the garden so they can be composted ...


----------



## GoldeninCT

Probably food service window. As long as he doesn't eat all the food first! Thats the neighbor's schnauzer when he gets out for a walk always comes to visit Jarvis.


----------



## sophieanne

These are all funny and cute...so far so good!


----------



## OscarsDad

Sleep Apnea Study


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko would be a camp counselor....:grin2: this is last year, when he went to camp!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Good theme idea!

Shala would be a therapist. "Come, tell me your problems. I'm listening."


----------



## swishywagga

Sweet Girl said:


> Good theme idea!
> 
> Shala would be a therapist. "Come, tell me your problems. I'm listening."


This is great, love the expression!.


----------



## fourlakes

Neighborhood Watch Officer. This is Piper as a puppy at my old house. Now that we live out in the country the job has transitioned to Bunny Patrol.


----------



## Peri29

Sweet Girl said:


> Good theme idea!
> 
> Shala would be a therapist. "Come, tell me your problems. I'm listening."


No, Shala . Actually you are a thief & heartbreaker. You are gorgeous!!! You stole my heart but you are already taken. So, I am heartbroken aswell:crying:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The entries are really Great, such a fun theme this month. 

Looking forward to seeing more.



> Sophieanne has chosen the theme for March "If my dog had a job, he/she would be....."
> 
> Share a photo of your dog doing a job and post what the job is (before or after the pic). Everyone has great pics of their dogs in different poses/situations, the job can be anything from guarding people food on the counter to toy boss or anything that the imagination comes up with. It's a fun theme with so many possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *Entries will be accepted until Thursday, March 21st*, please, one entry per membership.As always you must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!


----------



## Ivyacres

Sophieanne has chosen the theme for March "If my dog had a job, he/she would be....." 

There are so many possibilities for fun pics. Hope we see more entries today!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Peri29 said:


> No, Shala . Actually you are a thief & heartbreaker. You are gorgeous!!! You stole my heart but you are already taken. So, I am heartbroken aswell:crying:



Aw, thanks. She's a very sweet girl. :smile2:


----------



## Ivyacres

Sophieanne has chosen the theme for March* "**If my dog had a job, he/she would be....." *

Share a photo of your dog doing a job and post what the job is (before or after the pic). Everyone has great pics of their dogs in different poses/situations, the job can be anything from guarding people food on the counter to toy boss or anything that the imagination comes up with. It's a fun theme with so many possibilities. 



Entries will be accepted until Thursday, March 21st, please, one entry per membership.As always you must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!


----------



## BeesleBug

A dentist? lol


----------



## Muddypaws

*Kayak instructor*

Trooper would be a kayak instructor and/or on the olympic team (maybe!!)


----------



## farouche

Official dog taster.


----------



## wacton68

Savannah as Spokesdog for Doggy Dentist


----------



## wacton68

Let's try that again -- Savannah as Spokesdog for a Doggie Dentist! Smile!


----------



## Ivyacres

Honey, our BBQ Chef


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The entries are so great!


----------



## swishywagga

Ivyacres said:


> Honey, our BBQ Chef


This is fantastic, really made me laugh!.


----------



## ruspainkiller

*Noah - the Medical Assistant*

Noah was a substitute Medical Assistant in my clinic!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

> Noah was a substitute Medical Assistant in my clinic!


Noah's the best looking Medical Assistant I've ever seen, what a handsome boy!


----------



## Ivyacres

There's so many great entries and I hope they will all be included in the voting poll!

New members have plenty of time to get their post count up to 25 so their entry can be in the voting poll. (As always you must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!)


Just look under your name on the left

*Ivyacres*Join Date: Jun 2011 Location: Northern NY
*Posts: 2,979*
Mentioned: 3 Post(s)
Quoted: 146 Post(s)
Images: 8


----------



## sophieanne

ruspainkiller - my office is looking for a good ma (will even pay a 10,000 dollar bonus)...i think Noah should apply for the job


----------



## Ivyacres

Bumping up.


----------



## Ivyacres

I'm loving all the pictures!


----------



## Ivyacres

Ivyacres said:


> I'm loving all the pictures!



Hoping to see many more!


----------



## Ivyacres

It's finally Friday and I'm hoping to see more photo's of our goldens ...if my dog had a job it would be...... there are awesome pics already!


----------



## Sshannon13

Lucy would be a rose delivery girl!


----------



## sophieanne

Lucy is a beautiful girl, delivering beautiful flowers!


----------



## LynnC

Luna would make a great Centerfold Model :wink2:


----------



## cwag

LynnC said:


> Luna would make a great Centerfold Model :wink2:


Ha, ha, ha ha!


----------



## sophieanne

Luna, Luna, Luna..what would your family say???  ...


----------



## LynnC

sophieanne said:


> Luna, Luna, Luna..what would your family say???  ...


Her family definitely does not approve!!! We thought we raised her better than that! However..... we will continue to love her unconditionally


----------



## sophieanne

well you know what they say...if you got it, flaunt it   
And goldens got it!
(I hope her little ears aren't burning as we talk about this  )


----------



## NJGoldenMom

Mia posing as a trash collector!


----------



## Ivyacres

NJGoldenMom said:


> Mia posing as a trash collector!


She looks very proud of herself, wonder if she thinks just found a really big frisbee!
Another great entry.


----------



## NJGoldenMom

Ivyacres said:


> She looks very proud of herself, wonder if she thinks just found a really big frisbee!
> Another great entry.


Lol! Probably! She definitely was waiting to be chased/played with.
Thanks!


----------



## eeerrrmmm1

Luna began her gardening career early.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1

This topic also reminds me of this meme. This also applies to Luna.


----------



## sophieanne

Two beautiful Luna's on this site.


----------



## NJGoldenMom

eeerrrmmm said:


> This topic also reminds me of this meme. This also applies to Luna.


Love the photo and the meme!


----------



## Ivyacres

The theme for Marchis* "**If my dog had a job, he/she would be....." *

Share a photo of your dog doing a job and post what the job is (before or after the pic). Everyone has great pics of their dogs in different poses/situations, the job can be anything from guarding people food on the counter to toy boss or anything that the imagination comes up with. It's a fun theme with so many possibilities. 

Entries will be accepted until Thursday, March 21st


----------



## smason

Lunas first day in her new home. Couch tester. She thinks we picked a good one.


----------



## ryanf

Autumn would be a handywoman. :grin2:

For a second non-counting submission, a digital media expert. :smile2:


----------



## Helo's Mom

Helo in his early years as a paper shredder.


----------



## jennretz

Santa’s Helpers











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Helo's Mom said:


> Helo in his early years as a paper shredder.


Sweet boy


----------



## swishywagga

jennretz said:


> Sweet boy


I agree, there's something about lovely Helo! x


----------



## photoweborama

If Bentley were actually capable of doing work, he’d be a snow plow...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne

These pictures are all fantastic...we have quite a workforce of our furry friends


----------



## Ivyacres

:smile2:Awesome photos of our hard working goldens!


----------



## Neeko13

These are some great pics!!!!!


----------



## Ivyacres

sophieanne said:


> These pictures are all fantastic...we have quite a workforce of our furry friends


It's a great theme!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Honey would be a school teacher.


----------



## LynnC

Love all the pics of our working pups!! And they say good help is hard to find :wink2:


----------



## Ivyacres

Just a reminder....Sophieanne has chosen the theme for March* "**If my dog had a job, he/she would be....." *

Share a photo of your dog doing a job and post what the job is (before or after the pic). Everyone has great pics of their dogs in different poses/situations, the job can be anything from guarding people food on the counter to toy boss or anything that the imagination comes up with. It's a fun theme with so many possibilities. 



Entries will be accepted until Thursday, March 21st, please, one entry per membership.As always you must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!


----------



## Ivyacres

Another weekend is here, I wonder if we'll get another entry into the photo contest?
The theme for March is* "**If my dog had a job, he/she would be....." *Post a pic and list a job title!


----------



## Ivyacres

bumping up


----------



## Rion05

Finn would be a window washer.


----------



## Neeko13

Some great entries this month...:grin2:


----------



## Ivyacres

Neeko13 said:


> Some great entries this month...:grin2:


Definitely and there's still time for more.


----------



## photoweborama

This isn’t an entry, but I did find something Bentley is good at!

Bentley is on the left with his handler (not me), and all the other dogs are his pups!











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres

Another great theme with fantastic pictures.


----------



## robertsonse11

*A Boot Aficionado*

Ned would be a boot salesman.


----------



## sophieanne

Ned appears to have a good assortment of boots for today's diverse familiies


----------



## LynnC

robertsonse11 said:


> Ned would be a boot salesman.


I’d buy boots from cutie Ned


----------



## photoweborama

That second photo! That face is unbelievably cute!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres

Times running out, this contest ends Thursday March 21st!
All the pics are so good , it will be hard to choose my favorites.
New members, please try to get your post count up to 25 so your pic can be entered into the voting poll!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

This is the last week to share pictures of your Golden(s) doing their jobs.





Ivyacres said:


> Times running out, this contest ends Thursday March 21st!
> All the pics are so good , it will be hard to choose my favorites.
> New members, please try to get your post count up to 25 so your pic can be entered into the voting poll!





> Sophieanne has chosen the theme for March "If my dog had a job, he/she would be....."
> 
> Share a photo of your dog doing a job and post what the job is (before or after the pic). Everyone has great pics of their dogs in different poses/situations, the job can be anything from guarding people food on the counter to toy boss or anything that the imagination comes up with. It's a fun theme with so many possibilities.
> 
> 
> *Entries will be accepted until Thursday, March 21st*, please, one entry per membership.As always you must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!


----------



## Neeko13

Can't wait to see if there are any more great entries!!


----------



## Otter

Barkley would have been my furniture making apprentice. 
He is inspecting a figured maple board here. He OK'd it.


----------



## Ivyacres

Otter said:


> Barkley would have been my furniture making apprentice.
> He is inspecting a figured maple board here. He OK'd it.


Barkley looks like a very focused apprentice!


----------



## eheinricher

Abigail Adams: Ultimate Frisbee Athlete


----------



## Ivyacres

Today is 3/21 and this contest will close late this afternoon and the voting poll will open shortly after. 

Don't miss your chance to share that pic of your golden, this month's theme is "*If my dog had a job, he/she would be....." *


----------

